# Coat color changes



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just interested in seeing other dogs coat color changes as they have grown. I know Sables change the most. Here is Sonar from 8 weeks to 11 months.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

At the time, I didn't know much about all the different lines and what not. I just wanted a black and tan female with OFA'd parents and health guarantees.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I did research on the GSD breed before I went and got one but I knew that I wanted a black puppy but I also knew that I wanted a certain temperment. I got lucky, Sinister was the only black puppy they had left (they had 2 black/tan litters there) and I loved his temperment and I took him home.

Excellent decision. :wub:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

This thread confuses me.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Emoore said:


> This thread confuses me.


Me too. It almost looks like a poll from another thread got thrown into this one. OP, was this on purpose?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Emoore said:


> This thread confuses me.


Me Three. What does how we chose our GSD have to do with coat changes?


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Me Three. What does how we chose our GSD have to do with coat changes?


lol. I am sorry, didn't mean to confuse anyone. My first post wasn't sure how this poll thing worked.....
The poll has nothing to do with the color changes of the coat, but I am always curious how people came to owning their dogs and why they chose their dog over another. :hug:

Sorry for the confusion. :help:

Post photos of your GSD's from puppies to adults to see the changes in their coat.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister at 11 weeks old










Sinister at 22 months old


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I chose "I wanted a companion dog"

While I didn't choose the least dominant puppy I chose Xander because he was more laid back and relaxed which is what I wanted. There were two females that were clearly the most dominant in the litter. It was amazing seeing the personality differences. 

I guess being laid-back and non-dominant are similar...


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

8 weeks right after we brought her home:








9 weeks, retrieving for the first time:









16 weeks old. Not too terribly much change, just yet.










17 Weeks


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

She has an awesome color!


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

You probably should have added "Breeder matched based on family situation, dog expectations, etc" or something of that nature. A lot of people selected other in the poll, and I'm willing to bet that most of them were paired with a dog from a breeder. Mine are rescues, but just saying...


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Actually, I wanted a black and tan female but when I got there, there was none left : / So I had my choice of sables and one all black female. I really was drawn to the all black one because she was stuck to me like glue. However, one looked alot like a dog that we had that passed away about a year before (a mutt) and I couldn't bring myself not to pick her! So glad I did. I don't have any pics of Ditto between about 8 weeks and 6 months. 









about 8weeks








about 6 months


Her color didn't change too much, just looks cleaner I guess. Her color is the same now at almost 3yrs but she looks much more mature.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wanted a blk&red dog. when i got my pup he wasn't really red.
the breeder told me he'll darken with age. by the time he was 2 yrs old
he became very red and his black is really glossy/rich.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you want "pick of the litter" there's no
matching the pup with the family.



emsoskar said:


> You probably should have added "Breeder matched based on family situation, dog expectations, etc" or something of that nature. A lot of people selected other in the poll, and I'm willing to bet that most of them were paired with a dog from a breeder. Mine are rescues, but just saying...


----------



## Antonia_Tertia (Feb 19, 2011)

We didn't care about coat color at the time. We wanted a dog who would be less likely to have hip problems, since we are big walkers and hikers. Our dog's mom was bred in Germany and came to the U.S. pregnant with Nero and his sibs, so we were hoping that strict German hip standards might reduce the likelihood of hip dysplasia. 

It was just lucky that he was black and red, a coloring which we now absolutely love.

He was much darker as a puppy, but his reds came in quickly. His black saddle has developed lighter speckles along the spine as he matures.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I chose 'other' because I let the breeder pick. I just wanted a female, but she matched the right pup to our family.


----------



## momtoshadow (Jan 17, 2011)

We wanted a sable female. There were 5 in the litter, the breeder chose the best one for our family out of the 5. I will try and post some pics later!


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Sable GSD color change - 2 - 10 months*

Sable GSD color change -


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Bruiser*

We picked out a puppy with the help of our breeder. We talked about our lifestyle, home, and our other dog. Since he had a good idea of the pups personality we worked together to select the right pup just for us. Our breeder is very pro-active in working with his pups and his clients.


----------

